# Children of the Mechanism - Science Fiction



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

*Children of the Mechanism*










_
In the bowels of a massive factory, slaves live and work under the gaze of cruel robots called Watchers. Their lives are short and harsh and meaningless. Until the day a door opens where no door should be, and some of the slaves escape into the corridors. Gradually the true nature of the factory is revealed, a truth that might change everything and throw open every door. _

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Y01PF9Q

"If you hold on, we will live. If you let go, we will go down, down, down. Do you understand how important it is for you to hold on?" --*Ekir*, _Children of the Mechanism_


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Interesting, thanks for the book and the cover looks nice too.

Shane


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Shane Ward said:


> Interesting, thanks for the book and the cover looks nice too.
> 
> Shane


Thanks. Just to give proper credit, the cover was made by an artist who goes by the name of Acid Kru who has done a number of science fiction covers for the publisher, Clockwork Quills.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

"Enticing, creative, fun, gross, intriguing, and just a plain ol' fun read!" --Arkansas Book Reviewer

http://arkansasbookreviewer.com/2014/03/13/featured-review-of-children-of-the-mechanism-by-jeffrey-aaron-miller/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Read an excerpt at Book Daily:

http://bookdaily.com/book/4420796/children-of-the-mechanism


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's a brief trailer for the book, comprised exclusively of quotes from characters in the story:


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

In this article, I write a little bit about creating a strong opening for your novel, including the opening sentence of Children of the Mechanism. Check it out.
http://goreesha.hubpages.com/hub/Where-to-Begin-You-Novels-Opening-Scene


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Children of the Mechanism at Every Writer's Resource:

http://everywritersresource.com/selfpublished/children-mechanism-jeffrey-aaron-miller/

Includes a rather bizarre excerpt, so be sure to check out it.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Read a really strange excerpt of this book (and I do mean STRANGE) right here: http://4covert2overt.blogspot.com/2014/06/children-of-mechanism-by-jeffrey-aaron.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey, the publisher's page for _Children of the Mechanism_ over at Clockworks Quills got fancied up a little bit. Go check it out and maybe consider reading this dark, compelling but ultimately hopeful novel full of terrifying robots, vast machines, and harrowing chases through sprawling passageways.

http://www.clockworkquills.com/children-of-the-mechanism.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Check it out! A dark, harrowing, thrilling science fiction novel!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Children of the Mechanism is the Indie Book of the Day Award winner for 31st of August, 2014.










http://indiebookoftheday.com/children-of-the-mechanism-by-jeffrey-aaron-miller/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

I like this review comment: "a perfect depiction of what a living hell would look like." That's what I was going for.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ISE06UE


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

_Young slaves live and work in the bowels of a massive, mysterious factory, watched over by cruel robots. They live and die without ever seeing the world outside of their own working rooms, never understanding the nature of the factory or the purpose of their suffering. The work is endless drudgery, and life for the slaves is short and cruel and meaningless.

But one day a door opens where no door should be. Some of the slaves escape from their working rooms and find themselves wandering endless corridors. As they band together, they gradually learn the truth about the factory and the world outside its walls, a truth that might throw open every door and set every slave free. But there are dangers in the corridors that are worse than anything they have ever imagined._

http://askdavid.com/reviews/book/science-fiction/10096


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

I recently reacquired the rights to this novel from its former publisher, so Children of the Mechanism is now self-published in a revised edition. For a dark, troubling, and profoundly moving science fiction novel, check it out:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Y01PF9Q


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey, Children of the Mechanism is now available as an audiobook from Audible, for those of you who are into that sort of thing: http://www.audible.com/pd/Sci-Fi-Fantasy/Children-of-the-Mechanism-Audiobook/B00YQBATVO


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The new Kindle cover:


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Do you like dark and compelling science fiction? Haunting stories that will linger long after you finish? Then this is the book for you.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Audiobook, Kindle book, and soon to be paperback book, your choice of format, friends. It's dark science fiction just the way you like it.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Children of the Mechanism is currently just 99 cents.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Y01PF9Q


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Children of the Mechanism!

Dark, harrowing, moving, gut-wrenching science fiction.

On Kindle and in paperback. Check it out.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

"...the worldbuilding is absolutely breathtaking....This is honestly one of the most compelling stories I've read in a long time."

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Y01PF9Q


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Is it time to behold? I think so.


----------



## drewavera (Apr 24, 2013)

Sounds like it could be dystopian steampunk


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

drewavera said:


> Sounds like it could be dystopian steampunk


It's definitely dystopian, and while it's not exactly steampunk, it's pretty close. Filthy, churning, grinding, old machines in an endless claustrophobic factory full of murderous, crude robots. That about sums it up.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

http://www.jeffreyaaronmiller.com/jeffrey-aaron-miller-novels/children-of-the-mechanism/

The page for Children of the Mechanism at the new website.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

For more about Children of the Mechanism and other novels by yours truly, check out https://www.facebook.com/AuthorJeffreyAaronMiller


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

This is a book, people. Yes, a book to be read.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

I mean, don't you want to read a book that one critic called "enticing, creative, fun, gross, intriguing?" Give it a shot, my good people.

http://www.jeffreyaaronmiller.com/jeffrey-aaron-miller-novels/children-of-the-mechanism/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

"You were so brave and so strong. I have to do something now, Bik, and don't you follow me."

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2017/04/embrace-sadness.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

It's one of the bleakest things I've written, set in one of the more evocative settings--a sprawling, windowless factory filled with massive oily machines. Picture it. Smell the grease and the warm metal and the mysterious grimy filth. Within the factory, there are hundreds, possibly thousands, of rooms, most of them sealed behind locked doors. And within these rooms, you'll find the saddest child slaves you've ever imagined, rag-draped Dickensian wretches doing endless menial tasks day after day.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2017/04/everyone-loves-nice-mechanism.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

If you'd like to be a little more depressed, pick up this book today.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

If this book doesn't trouble you for days afterward, I'll eat my shoes.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Believe in humanity once again.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The grungiest setting for a novel you'll ever encounter. Enjoy.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

http://www.jeffreyaaronmiller.com/jeffrey-aaron-miller-novels/children-of-the-mechanism/

"If you hold on, we will live. If you let go, we will go down, down, down."


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

For some reason, this book has been selling at a decent clip lately, so now's the time to check it out.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

The sequel to this book is coming along. Are you mentally and emotionally prepared?


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Beware the Watchers. They are always read to punish.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm working on the sequel, friends. Read the opening paragraphs here: https://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2018/12/theres-lot-more-creepiness-below.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

"The characters are well thought out and the setting is a perfect depiction of what a living hell would look like."

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Y01PF9Q


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

If you read this, I will approve of your behavior.


----------

